# Adult plus 7 year old passenger option



## Bluescout (May 16, 2020)

Hello,
I live in OK and am very interested in getting a small skiff—something somewhat like a solo skiff. However, I have a very eager 7 year old that loves to fish with me. Is there a low profile/lightweight skiff option that would work for both of us? I’ve looked into tandem kayaks but I really want something I can mount a small motor on. I’ll be fishing rivers and some big lakes. 
Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take a look at gheenoe.

One problem I see is your location. I suspect you see nothing but tin boats there. Makes it hard for you to test drive.


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich (Mar 1, 2018)

Plenty of room for 7 year old on Solo Skiff. Several videos of 2 on Solo fishing.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

x2 for the Gheenoe. Piranha 14, Salt Marsh 15 are also good little skiffs.


----------

